# Looking for work in the UK: Can I still claim jobseekers?



## sananman (1 Sep 2009)

Hi All,

Newbie here

In my line of work (aviation) there aint much opportunity in Ireland. I would have a better chance of finding work if I took a chance on moving to England for 2-3 months. 

However, I've just not enough in the bank to fund any period of time away from my jobseekers allowance. Someone told me there is some sort of agreement whereas you dont have to collect or sign on for 10 weeks in order to give you a chance abroad. I'm guessing this isnt true but I thought I'd ask before queuing up for a few hours down the social welfare office.

So wise forum, has anyone any knowledge of this?


----------



## Berni (1 Sep 2009)

You can transfer your benefits to another EU country for up to 78 days. See here for more info http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW4/Pages/s3.aspx


----------



## glong (2 Sep 2009)

Hi all


you can transfer your Jobseeker's Benefit within the EU for up to 13 weeks if you have been receiving it for 4 weeks in Ireland (in some circumstances this time can be reduced). Jobseeker's Benefit is based on your PRSI contributions.

Unfortunately it is not possible to transfer Jobseeker's Allowance abroad, although you can take a two week holiday if you notify social welfare in advance. Jobseeker's Allowance is the means-tested payment.

More information on this here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ment/going-abroad-and-social-welfare-payments

Graham Long
Citizens Information


----------



## sananman (2 Sep 2009)

OK thanks for the info guys.

Transferring it to the uk's measly 57 pounds a week seems to be my only option


----------



## BeanPole (2 Sep 2009)

I know - it's a great country we have in Ireland that our social pays out at more than 3 times this level.

No wonder the UK is pulling out of recession and we are not.


----------

